# Setanta Sports 2 Live: Por Pramuk vs Albert Kraus on 29/11/08



## Laurent (Nov 27, 2008)

For the first time ever, Setanta Sports 2 will broadcast Live World Championships of KickBoxing featuring Spong vs Samedov but also Superfights including Por Pramuk vs Kraus.

http://www.setanta.com/uk/Articles/other-sports/2008/11/27/Kickboxing-/gnid-29107/

Buakaw Por Pramuk (Thailand) vs Albert Kraus (Netherlands)

Winner in 2004 & 2006 of the K-1 World Max vs First ever Winner K-1 Max 2002

World Championship -95 KG Â«ITS SHOWTIMEÂ»

Zabit Samedov (Belarus) vs Tyrone Spong (Netherlands)

Gago Drago (Armenia) vs Chahid Oulad El Hadj (Morocco)

Warren Stevelmans (South Africa) vs Giorgio Petrosyan (Italy)

Sahin Yakut (Turkey) vs Irmo Main (Netherlands)

Chris Ngimbi (Congo) vs Joerie Mes (Netherlands)

Orono Vor Petchpoon (Thailand) vs Faldir Chahbari (Morocco)

Murat Direkci (Turkey) vs Perry Ubeda (Netherlands)

Founded in 1999 Itâ€™s ShowTime is the most famous and biggest Kickboxing organization in Europe and one of the most active in the World.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice, will give it a gander...


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Only got santa 1


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Fantastic first post thanks for that will not be cancelling setanta after all


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

sweet mate. I'll be watching this for sure.


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

That is a great card


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

*Buakaw Por Pramuk* (Thailand) vs Albert Kraus (Netherlands)

Winner in 2004 & 2006 of the K-1 World Max vs First ever Winner K-1 Max 2002

World Championship -95 KG Â«ITS SHOWTIMEÂ»

Zabit Samedov (Belarus) vs *Tyrone Spong* (Netherlands)

*Gago Drago* (Armenia) vs Chahid Oulad El Hadj (Morocco)

Warren Stevelmans (South Africa) vs *Giorgio Petrosyan* (Italy)

Sahin Yakut (Turkey) vs *Irmo Main* (Netherlands)

Chris Ngimbi (Congo) vs *Joerie Mes* (Netherlands)

*Orono Vor Petchpoon* (Thailand) vs Faldir Chahbari (Morocco)

Murat Direkci (Turkey) vs *Perry Ubeda *(Netherlands)

That's what i'm thinking at the minute as far as predictions go but they may change lol.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Out ofr interest how much MMA, K-1 etc does Setanta actually show? I'm so not into football it's unreal and I'd have to justify getting it by watching a hell of a lot of fights.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I hate football. Mma is the only thing i watch on setanta. Cost wise it aint worth it , but i really want to watch tuf and ufc so ive got it on my free view digi . Just santa 1.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

SanshouMatt said:


> Out ofr interest how much MMA, K-1 etc does Setanta actually show? I'm so not into football it's unreal and I'd have to justify getting it by watching a hell of a lot of fights.


They dont show a lot at all really, just Tuf and ufc, i never see past ufc events like bravo used to show, i see some m-1 on bravo 2 last week though


----------

